# Fin Rot or Nipped Fins? Help me decide!



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Here is my temporary setup for my 29 gallon tank:
-2 Juvi Veiltail Angels
-2 German Blue Rams
-3 Platys

A few weeks ago, one of my Angels acted really shy, and had its fins all clamped down. I did a few water changes, and it slowly started looking better. Now it is just as friendly as my other Angel, but its bottom fins are all messed up! The only aggression in the tank is between my 2 Rams (ONLY towards each other). The Angels are so peaceful! I have never had a nicer couple of Angels before. I don't think there is aggression between them. The fin looks for sure like it has been nipped, but on the other hand, I have never seen fin rot before :-? so I was wandering if any of you experience Angel owners could help! I will post a video in the next hour, or two, so stay patient and posted please! :thumb:


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the video!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Not sure if it is fin rot or not.

My chanchitos had fin rot and Melafix worked realy well to clear it up.

...Bill


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

If it looks like scissor cuts its from fighting. If its all feathered and horrible its fin rot. Sorry cant really tell from the video. You could quarantine it and see if it gets better by itself, or just treat the whole tank, cant hurt either way.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

May as well treat the aquarium anyway to prevent infection as the fins heal.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

someone took a chunk out of that Angelfish's fin... personally, I'd look no further than the aggressive ram.


----------



## GTWilly (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree that it is not fin rot. Though it is hard to tell in the video (pretty dark) most fin rot will start at edges of fins and work its way in. Not to mention the fact that it is contagious and all fish will get it if untreated. Most fin rot outbreaks will happen with a new tank interduction and show on multiple fish within a few days. If you are convinced its not the rams, id say pump. Plastic plants are also notorious for shredding long fins. Startled fish will swim into them for cover and damage themselves (rams?). Add a little salt and increase temp slightly, and observe. If it continues to happen, remove the plastic plants (if its not the rams), but if you noticed fins become clamped, as if they are beginning to fuse together then it may be a parasite problem. I would be hesitant to start treating fish for unknown disease. Most medication will weaken fish, not to mention all the living plants.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, all, I figured out what it was!!

I know you guys may not believe me, because Rams are so aggressive, but my Rams are so odd! They actually almost fear my Angels. But my Angels are far from aggressive. So I watched my fish with the lights off. And here is what I found. The 3 Platys I had in the tank were the culprits!!!! The Angels slept at the top of the tank, and the Platys would just nip the bottom fin thinking it was food. It makes sense why it is only the bottom fin!

But on a different note, I have a very odd question :/ My mom is making me get rid of the 29 gallon they are in now :/ So that means they are gonna have to go with my Jack Dempsey in a 55 gallon  Luckily, my JD is a little less than an inch, so the Angels won't getbullied............for a while :/

The tank was going to be JUST for the Jack Dempsey. I really wanted a lovely 10" male JD, that could be happy, but then this happened. It's not the bioload I am worried about, but how my JD will be with my Angels and Rams. Before you say anything crazy, or radical (about how STUPID I am) please try to see my reasoning. If my JD is raised in a tank full of cichlids while it is young, I think that it will be slightly less agressive when it gets older. It will learn that my Angels will probably become the big boss, until he gets a little bigger. But still, I think that if the JD sees the Angels as bigger and badder early on in life, then he will not be soo aggressive towards them later on.

As for the Rams: I screwed up, and got 2 males. I was hoping for a female in my pair, but got 2 males. Not only do these get about 2.5-2.75", but they are slightly more aggressive, since they are male cichlids. So I don't think my JD will be able to swallow the Rams, even if it were full grown.

So that is my thoughts on this matter. And as for the whole, "over stocking = less aggression" what do you guys think is true? Lets say I did overstock my tank with
-2 Angels
-1 JD
-2 Male Rams
-a school of Larger less agressive tetras, too big for all the fish too eat.

Do you think that would reduce aggression as well?

Sorry I keep starting so many new lines! Ha I keep adding comments and thoughts on to this. But my 55 gallon will have 2 Penguin 350s on it, and maybe a small canister or another large internal filter.

Please help! Thanks!


----------

